# liability insurance



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi

i am looking at liability insurance but am not sure wich i need and what kind of cover and costs i will have???

i need cover for mobile work and work in the unit, i would also like the car i am working on covered for damage as i think my trade policy only covers me while i'm driving the car not working on it, i would also like cars i store in the unit to be covered,


i only work on cars no vans and i have no employees, the unit is 2880sq ft if this makes any differance,

thanks very much 
Nic..


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Mite be best to contact them Via Email


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Speak to Lloyd (shiny) on here. He works for coversure inswindon and really knows his stuff. :thumb:


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Anybdy used Blackfriars Group for insurance?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Why on earth would someone want to use Blackfriars? 

Nic, give me a ring on 0800 308 1408 or pm me your mobile number and we can have a chat about the covers you need. Having a unit is different to being 100% mobile and there are certain things that need to be considered, like vehicles whist at your premises and possibly some asset protection (tools, equipment, contents etc).


----------

